

How do I publizise our startup - umakant

folks!<p><pre><code>     We have recently launched an open beta for our solution to the perennial problem of growing companies. How to actively engage with their visitors, without putting too much money and effort into it ? </code></pre>
We provide emotionally intelligent agent who talk to your customers on your behalf and bring down cost of customer interaction by a factor of 100.<p>And this enterprise class technology is now for everyone to use in a pay as you go model and with no software required to download starting with 10 cents per chat. Check out www.vhelp.me and provide feedback.<p>Now the question is that what are ways I can market our startup?<p>Suggestions are welcome.
======
dools
I just tried it out on your page. I typed in my question "Does this operate on
a subscription basis or is it a pay per use service?"

A bunch of questions were popping up whilst I was typing which I found
offputting given the fact that this is supposed to simulate a conversation.

It made me ask my question twice, but it's response did not appear to be
parsing out any of my question at all - as it was I had to type exactly the
same thing twice and all it said was "we need more details".

I would say: rather than focus on publicity, focus on your product. I don't
think I would install this on my site.

------
devmonk
Need to bring someone on board with native English speaking skills and
business/marketing background. Need a better more professional web designer to
help with main page.

e.g. "Convince more visitors into becoming customers" on main page should be
"Convert visitors into customers".

Some fonts on main page look amateurish, including the logo.

Your customer review looks fake.

Waived off => Waived.

Spell out the copyright and center it.

etc.

~~~
wanderful
The design looks professional-enough to me. Better than a lot of B2B sites
that make a killing. The logo is the weakest link design-wise. The V symbol is
alright, but the fonts are poorly chosen, the color and edges show
compression, the edges of some of the type is blurry, etc. You might want to
give your call to action buttons (Start free trial) a color that stands out,
maybe a bit bigger. The idea is to make it clear to the user what their next
step is. Also, why are there two call to action buttons, sign up and start
free trial, when they basically mean the same thing? I'd maybe suggest having
a big sign up button with "30 day free trial" in text below, or something to
that effect.

The copy is a bit clumsy. Definitely have a native speaker with some
linguistic savvy look it over.

In terms of getting clients though nothing mentioned above may be a factor.
What is your conversion rate? Improving your site will improve on that, but if
no one is coming to your site then marketing your site is a more important
step to address.

Do you have any existing clients? How has their feedback been?

I'd recommend finding people for whom you've delivered well and investigating
what worked well about that relationship. Maybe they can give you referrals,
maybe you can target people in similar situations, and so on.

------
umakant
You guys rock! Great suggestions, keep them coming in :-). We are
incorporating your feedback on the website..

